# Pompano techniques ?



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Anybody have any Ideas , can't seem to do much with pompano . I took the boys fishing last year and didn't have much luck . Tides ,bait ,tackle ? any help would be appreciated .


Thanks


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Incoming tide has always seemed best for me and many others. Ghost shrimp, sand fleas or fresh shrimp at the seafood market. I use light tackle; 10-12lb mono, 1-2oz pyramid weights with a single drop rig with a #6 kahle hook and small float on the dropper above the hook. Look for runouts or breaks in the second bar.

Pompano are practically inedible. Disgusting, fishy tasting filets. I suggest you drop them off with me and let me get rid of them for you.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*pompano*

I totally agreed with the second part of your post

Matt


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



Chris V said:


> Incoming tide has always seemed best for me and many others. Ghost shrimp, sand fleas or fresh shrimp at the seafood market. I use light tackle; 10-12lb mono, 1-2oz pyramid weights with a single drop rig with a #6 kahle hook and small float on the dropper above the hook. Look for runouts or breaks in the second bar.
> 
> Pompano are practically inedible. Disgusting, fishy tasting filets. I suggest you drop them off with me and let me get rid of them for you.


I also provide a Pompano Disposal Service! Bring 'em by!:whistling:

I usually fish with jigs, but will revert to a two dropper rig for bait; usually cut market shrimp. I use a larger hook(1/0), and a heavier weight ; large enough to hold position in the prevailing current. Il use small Floatee type float or a yarn ball on the dropper just above the bead and hook.

My jig setup uses a heavier jig on a loop knot on the bottom with a bright teaser tied on a loop knot probably 6-8 inches above the bottom jig.

My new for 2012 will be a spinning rod with braid line FWTW. Long time since I used a spinner in the surf. C2


----------



## jcallaham (Dec 13, 2009)

Pompano disposal service, you guys crack me up.
I have a friend I fish with and he hates pompano, since he usually outfishes me I get his pompano.

more to the point though, recently I got an e-mail from Hi's tackle box in San Fransisco, They were selling an ABT multi rig, I immediatly thought of two things, if it wll cast for any distance say 150' this could be a pomp killer, next thing I thought about was hey this looks alittle like aC2 rig


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano Rig*



jcallaham said:


> Pompano disposal service, you guys crack me up.
> I have a friend I fish with and he hates pompano, since he usually outfishes me I get his pompano.
> 
> more to the point though, recently I got an e-mail from Hi's tackle box in San Fransisco, They were selling an ABT multi rig, I immediatly thought of two things, if it wll cast for any distance say 150' this could be a pomp killer, next thing I thought about was hey this looks alittle like aC2 rig


Jim;

Could you send me a picture of the rig?

There are several people putting out 'new' rigs which are a copy-cat of what I've been fishing with for some 40 years. C2


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

*shrimp*

I like using fresh dead peeled shrimp. I cut them into small pieces, something that could fit into a pompano's mouth. I use about a 3-4oz weight on a simple "surf rig"...they sell them everywhere for about $1 each. The past few months have been the only time I have tried to catch pompano, this setup has worked for me on most occassions.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Matt, just because you can't cook worth a damn doesn't mean you should discredit the poor, beautiful little pompano.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*pompano*

Oh I didn't know you were suppose to cook them I just let them go.I didn't want to smell up my kitchen.


----------



## gatoryak (Mar 14, 2011)

Pompano disposal service!!! Thousands of comedians out of work in this economy and you guys are tellin' jokes!


----------



## longcut (Sep 21, 2011)

Thanks for the info , where do I drop them off ?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Ok, these guys know nothing about fish disposal services...
Tell you what, I'll pick them up...why should you have to waste your gas dropping them off..lol

I like to fish jigs...I have a hard time sitting still and I walk the beach sight fishing the deep pools and cuts.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Pompano*



barefoot said:


> Ok, these guys know nothing about fish disposal services...
> Tell you what, I'll pick them up...why should you have to waste your gas dropping them off..lol
> 
> I like to fish jigs...I have a hard time sitting still and I walk the beach sight fishing the deep pools and cuts.


I also take Visa and Mastercard,:thumbup: and will clean them myself.

Jig Fishing? That's what I call 'running and gunning'; covering many miles in a given day. I go to the fish instead of letting them come to me. 

I go to the Doc Monday to have my new pacemaker checked out. If OK; it's back on the sand again. See you guys and gals out there. C2


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Yep, run and gun...good luck on the ticker.


----------



## kriss444 (Feb 5, 2012)

*pomps*

I thouhgt I was the only person that does not like to eat pomps. I don't like salmon and the pink meat of a pomp taste like pure dirt to me.


----------



## matt c (Mar 29, 2010)

*pompano*

I'd rather eat the bait than the pompano but they are fun to catch

Matt


----------

